# Secure your machines!!



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Just a reminder to hopefully motivate folks to secure their rides as best they can. I got complacent and my wheeler was taken from my shop in my backyard. They also took my friends brute (police recovered it about 95% in tact which is good because he did not have insurance--also complacent) Mine had been gone for several days now. I did have insurance and will get some of my investment back, but all the time and effort in making one of these machines the way you like em is long gone. I use to keep them cabled up inside the building but got too comfortable! My big dogs died last summer and I have yet to get more big dogs-->complacent. They removed a section of my back fence and came in through the back door of the building and swiped my stuff. Take the time/effort to secure your machines as best you can and be sure to carry insurance on your machine. Yes, my homeowners will cover stuff in the building, but my dedutible on that policy is very high to keep the premium down. Thankful I have a separate policy on the atv. I added a pic of the wheeler and the new zillas/wheels that I had just installed.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Dang man, I hate hearing that. I despise a **** thief! My brother had a bike stolen last year. They tried to cut the cable on it twice but couldn't. They ended up cutting the lock. Stole it between 11 am and 1 pm, in broad daylight. 
You situation looks like an inside job to me. Someone knew just how to slip in undetected. I hope they find it brother.


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yep, someone knew it was there.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

I know how you feel. I had my 2002 honda foreman 450 stolen at ******* Yacht Club. I built this for my daughter from thr ground up.The good news is we found a guy riding it at RYC 4 months later. The bike was fully intact. I GOT LUCKY. Now i'm the security king. I lock my gear up everywhere. Lesson learned. Just remember you might get it back. I DID.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds professional thieves on the loose and they know what are good targets.


----------

